# Mom was right...



## Rebbetzin (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## HoneyDreameMomma (Feb 6, 2015)

So cute!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 6, 2015)

The love for your pyr is just beginning LOL 
You are going to end up saying "why didn't I have this breed years ago?"
Then you will begin showing everyone your new baby, you will have more photos of him than anyone else on your phone, you will have files of photos on your computer,and talk about your new baby, and over time people's eyes will glaze over... they will call you and say "Hi, how are you" and you will tell them all about your baby!   Eventually they stop calling you but it will be just fine because you have your boy and _they just don't understand_!


----------

